# Using HGVC points for Cruise



## chum94555 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello, Has anyone ever used HGVC club points to make Cruiseline reservation and if it is worth it.I mean in terms if points needed vs buying cruise on the open market etc.. 

Thanks

We are thinking of seven nights or so Carrabien Cruise.. fyi

ks


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 6, 2010)

There are many who have and will tell you that they've found it worthwhile. I came close to booking one, but ultimately decided that its poor use of points, compared to their primary purpose. Essentially, you're foregoing the cash discounts you could get from agencies such as  www.vacationstogo.com, www.bestpricecruises.com and others, which significantly undercut the cost in points.


----------



## kschauberger (Mar 6, 2010)

We just booked a cruise through HGVC.  If you have a lot of points it can eat a lot of your points.  We are doing a 7 night cruise on the Disney Wonder next year to Alaska.  This cost us 30,000 bonus points, and 21,000 regular points and about $600 in fees and insurance.  We ended up on the 7th deck with a varandah. This cruise would have cost us more then $6000 dollars if we bought it.  If we would have used all regular points this would have almost ate all of our points for the year.  4 weeks for 1 week cruise.  This is something you need to consider. Luckily we had the bonus points to help us, which were not free as we got them buying from HGVC.


----------



## chum94555 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks all. The two sites for Cruises given are definitely better than anything I have found and HGVC seems to be to pricey in terms of points. I will keep my HGVC points for just that resports and hotels

ks


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 7, 2010)

There is no question that HGVC points get the most bang for the buck when used for TS reservations.  However, being a self employed individual, I can only afford to take so much time off from work.  I never would have taken vacations without timesharing.  We will be going on our third cruise paid with HGVC points towards the end of April 2010. Since I have already paid the MFs and the points and really do not want to spend anymore, I find the exchange to my benefit. Then again, we will be at the Crane in October-November 2010 on an RCI exchange. Given my personal life style, it all depends upon what we want to do during our precious vacation time. So, my personal advice is do whatever makes you happy while you still have the health and strength to enjoy life a little.


----------



## toontoy (Mar 9, 2010)

I checked today as next year mt wife wants to go to Alaska on Disney and I was informed that 1K club points has a value of $100. which is really low, maintenance fee's are higher, its not the best use but if they are going to expire then at least its something. They do charge a booking fee and deposit fee though which adds $100 to the cost of booking a cruise. My wife decided to just book directly with Disney and get an on board credit and things and we will roll the points forward or turn them into HHonors. I hope this helps.


----------

